# Résolution écran mac mini



## JPTK (12 Février 2013)

Je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre, il est indiqué que le mac mini peut afficher du 2560 x 1600 en thunderbolt et 1920 x 1200 en hdmi alors qu'avec le modèle 2011 sans thunderbolt, pouvait gérer le 2560 x 1600 via le displayport, n'est-ce plus le cas ? Ne peut-on pas acheter un 27 pouces non apple (donc sans TB) et afficher en 2560x1600 avec le mini ?

Merci.


----------



## Galekal (13 Février 2013)

La sortie Thunderbolt supporte nativement le mini displayport aussi bien pour l'affichage en haute résolution jusqu'à 2560*1600 que pour l'audio. Un simple adaptateur mini DP vers DP peut être requis, pour un maximum de 20 euros, et cela fonctionne vraiment très bien. 
Pour le 27 pouces non Apple, aucun souci. De mon coté, j'utilise le samsung S27B970D avec un mini 2012. Résolution de 2560*1440 et audio impecs.


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre, il est indiqué que le mac mini peut afficher du 2560 x 1600 en thunderbolt et 1920 x 1200 en hdmi alors qu'avec le modèle 2011 sans thunderbolt, pouvait gérer le 2560 x 1600 via le displayport, n'est-ce plus le cas ? Ne peut-on pas acheter un 27 pouces non apple (donc sans TB) et afficher en 2560x1600 avec le mini ?
> 
> Merci.


 

Je ne comprends pas ton interrogation.... Thunderbolt et minidisplayport c'est la même chose, dès lors qu'il s'agit de brancher un écran.

Donc tu peux toujours obtenir 2560x1600 via cette sortie!


----------



## JPTK (13 Février 2013)

Ok merci à vous 2, c'est bien ça que je ne comprenais pas, pour moi c'était 2 ports différents, je n'avais pas bien regardé et les infos de mactracker me mettaient le doute, je pensais qu'il fallait obligatoirement un port thunderbolt sur l'écran pour afficher cette résolution.


----------



## Fmparis (1 Mars 2013)

Bonjour 

je relance le sujet car je viens de m'acheter le Mac Mini 2012 pour l'utiliser avec un ViewSonic 27" aussi flambant neuf dont la résolution est de 2560x1440. J'utilise l'adaptateur MinidisplayPort vers DVI, d'Apple dont le vendeur m'a assuré qu'il me permettrait l'affichage de la résolution maxi de l'écran.
D'ailleurs le même écran branché en DVI à mon très ancien MBP (de 2006) affiche la résolution maxi sans aucun souci !!!

Mais mauvaise surprise, la résolution maxi proposé par le Mini est de la HD, soit 1920x1080 

Il y a t'il une astuce que j'ai raté ? Quelqu'un a connu le même problème ?
Et surtout quelqu'un connait la solution ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance le coup de main 

Bonne journée.


----------



## jmG60 (1 Mars 2013)

Il me semble que tu a besoin d'un cable a double liaison 
http://www.amazon.fr/Ligawo-®-Mini-DisplayPort-Converter/dp/B0052IX7QY


----------



## Fmparis (2 Mars 2013)

jmG60 a dit:


> Il me semble que tu a besoin d'un cable a double liaison
> http://www.amazon.fr/Ligawo-®-Mini-DisplayPort-Converter/dp/B0052IX7QY



Bonjour  et merci du conseil. 
Je vais sur le champ retourner au magasin Apple Store.
Ils m'avaient assuré que avec l'adaptateur Mini Displau Port x DVI cela allait marcher 
alors je vais leur demander de l'échanger par celui dont tu parles !

Bonne journée


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2013)

J'ai vu qu'on parlait aussi de ce câble pour l'affichage en résolution max.


----------



## Fmparis (19 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'on parlait aussi de ce câble pour l'affichage en résolution max.



Oui effectivement et c'est celui-ci que j'ai acheté chez Amazon !
8&#8364; celui-ci contre 100&#8364; celui de l'Apple !
C'est incroyable tout de même.

Mais le plus incroyable c'est que j'ai été à trois reprises chez Apple Store, j'ai eu 5 interlocuteurs différents et
aucun ne savais dire quel câble et même 3 qui croyaient que ce n'était pas possible d'afficher cette résolution
avec la Mec Mini. 

Bref ... c'est du passé maintenant 
Voilà je travaille avec les 2560x1440 en toute tranquillité  sur mon écran principal et avec un HD de 43" à coté.
Tout se passe très bien 

Merci et
Bonne journée


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Mars 2013)

Fmparis a dit:


> Oui effectivement et c'est celui-ci que j'ai acheté chez Amazon !
> 8 celui-ci contre 100 celui de l'Apple !
> C'est incroyable tout de même.
> 
> ...




Tu veux dire que tu fais du bi écran avec ton Mac mini de 2012 ?

Quelles sont tes 2 résolutions stp ?

Ca m'interesse ^^


----------



## Fmparis (19 Mars 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu fais du bi écran avec ton Mac mini de 2012 ?
> 
> Quelles sont tes 2 résolutions stp ?
> 
> Ca m'interesse ^^



Bonjour,

Les résolutions dont je parle dans le message ci-dessus 

écran principal 27" View Sonic 2560x1440
écran secondaire 46" Samsung TV - FULL HD (1080)

Bonne journée


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Mars 2013)

Fmparis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les résolutions dont je parle dans le message ci-dessus
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, et de brancher les 2 écrans en même temps te donne des baisse de performances ?

Je te demande cela car je doischanger de machines pour travail de dessinateur/graphiste et je me demande ce que vaut le dernier Mini en bi - écran , car j'ai lu que chez certains ça provoqué des différences de colorimétrie d'un écran à l'autre (pourtant 2 écrans identiques à la base) donc voila ma question ? 
Car moi je dois brancher ma cintiq 21 (1600/1200) et du coup un second écran (je partirais sur un 27 en 2560X1440)

Donc je ne veux pas me précipiter , et donc je demande ^^

Merci à toi


----------



## Fmparis (19 Mars 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, et de brancher les 2 écrans en même temps te donne des baisse de performances ?
> 
> Je te demande cela car je doischanger de machines pour travail de dessinateur/graphiste et je me demande ce que vaut le dernier Mini en bi - écran , car j'ai lu que chez certains ça provoqué des différences de colorimétrie d'un écran à l'autre (pourtant 2 écrans identiques à la base) donc voila ma question ?
> Car moi je dois brancher ma cintiq 21 (1600/1200) et du coup un second écran (je partirais sur un 27 en 2560X1440)
> ...



Re-bonjour 

Dans mon cas aucun changement de performance. Je suis vraiment très content de mon achat.
J'avais pensé dans un premier temps passer au hackintosh pour avoir plus de performance mais finalement je me suis laissé séduire par l'élégance et discrétion du Mini. 
En revanche je l'ai boosté hors Apple ! C'est à dire j'ai pris le 2,6 GHZ Quadricoeur mais avec le minimum de RAM et le Hard Disk 1To. J'ai pris 16 Go de RAM et le SSD 500Go chez Amazon pour vraiment beaucoup moins cher !!! Et c'est le top 

Question colorimétrie je n'ai pas eu de souci non plus. Mon View Sonic vient réglé d'usine comme il faut selon "lesnumériques" et le Samsung je l'ai réglé dans un premier temps en fonction du View Sonic pour qu'il soit le plus proche. Et j'attends qu'un ami me prête uns sonde pour les régler au mieux. Mais déjà là ils sont pas mal.

je te laisse le link des tests écran qui m'ont poussé à l'acheter, à défaut de pouvoir m'en offrir un Enzo pour l'instant !
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/viewsonic-vp2770-led-p14523/test.html

A plus


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Mars 2013)

Fmparis a dit:


> Re-bonjour
> 
> Dans mon cas aucun changement de performance. Je suis vraiment très content de mon achat.
> J'avais pensé dans un premier temps passer au hackintosh pour avoir plus de performance mais finalement je me suis laissé séduire par l'élégance et discrétion du Mini.
> ...





Super merci à toi 

A plus


----------



## Fmparis (19 Mars 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Super merci à toi
> 
> A plus



... y a pas de quoi


----------



## iakiak (19 Mars 2013)

Fmparis a dit:


> Oui effectivement et c'est celui-ci que j'ai acheté chez Amazon !
> 8 celui-ci contre 100 celui de l'Apple !
> C'est incroyable tout de même.
> ...



100 balles d'euros t'es sûr ?


----------



## Fmparis (19 Mars 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> 100 balles d'euros t'es sûr ?



Non pardon  99&#8364; ... pour avoir la résolution maxi il faut le Mini DisplayPort vers DVI double liaison.

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...-displayport-vers-dvi-double-liaison?fnode=51


Ou alors si ton écran est DisplayPort le câble à 8&#8364; chez Amazon (Mini DisplayPort-x-DisplayPort) 

Bonne soirée


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2013)

Moi aussi je cherche un 27 mini displayport, mais à 700  on est quand même pas loin du prix de l'écran apple qui affiche une résolution supérieure.


----------



## Fmparis (19 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi aussi je cherche un 27 mini displayport, mais à 700 &#8364; on est quand même pas loin du prix de l'écran apple qui affiche une résolution supérieure.



Salut JPTK,

Coté résolution ce n'est pas mieux, c'est pareil : 2560x1440 pour les deux.
Après, dans mon cas, non seulement je préfère mais il m'est indispensable un écran mate et non pas un brillant c'est qui est le cas de l'Apple.

De façon plus objective, mais c'est mon avis en fonction de l'usage que j'en fait :

ViewSonic 2560x1440- Mate 659&#8364; + câble 8&#8364; = 667&#8364;
Apple 2560x1440- brilliant 999&#8364; + câble thunderbolt 39&#8364; = 1038&#8364;

Il est probable que l'écran Apple soit meilleur, je ne sais pas, mais c'est 371&#8364; que j'ai économisé
pour un écran qui me satisfait pleinement avec un maxi de résolution, une colorimétrie très bonne, etc.    

D'autres préfèrent un produit estampillé la "Pomme" quitte à payer plus cher. Pour moi 371&#8364; ce n'est pas une petite différence ! Je me suis payé un SSD 500Go et 16Go de RAM avec !

Voilà. Bonne soirée


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2013)

Salut,

Ah oui au temps pour moi, j'ai rien dit du coup, le mini est capable d'afficher du 2560 x 1600 mais l'écran apple affiche sur 2560 x 1400. Bon, à cette résolution de toute manière, on est pas à 200 pixels près 

Dans ce cas l'écran apple n'a plus rien pour lui hormis son look excellent il est vrai et surtout oui, sa dalle brillante ne me convient pas non plus.


----------



## iakiak (20 Mars 2013)

En fait le Thunderbolt Display se trouve à 850 euros en neuf aujourd'hui.
Il faut aussi préciser qu'il exploite le Thunderbolt en apportant le son bien sur mais surtout une webcam HD, un Hub USB (limité à l'USB 2 malheureusement) firewire et ethernet....
Sans parler du magsafe pour les portables.

Pas forcément négligeable pour tout le monde.
Une bonne webcam et des ports supplémentaires sur un Mini c'est quand même sympa.

Après je suis d'accord, c'est du glossy, et c'est pas pratique pour tout le monde.

Pour moins cher on trouve le Asus PB 27 à 545 euros.
Ou le Dell Ultrasharp U2713 à 550 euros.

Et si on a les moyens de se payer un vrai bel ecran 27" il y a même Le EIZO EV2736 à 830 euros...

Une autre alternative qui me séduit assez c'est l'écran 29" format 21/9ème de DELL. 600 euros.
Le U2913. Résolution de 2560x1080. On perd en résolution par rapport à un 27", mais pour remplacer du bi ecran c'est plutôt sympa comme format je trouve.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h27 ----------




Fmparis a dit:


> Non pardon  99 ... pour avoir la résolution maxi il faut le Mini DisplayPort vers DVI double liaison.
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...-displayport-vers-dvi-double-liaison?fnode=51
> 
> ...



C'est clair que le DVI double liaison est hors de prix sur un mini, à cause de cet adaptateur...
Celui qui veut un 27 ou 29" avec plus de 1920x1200 de résolution à intérêt à prendre un ecran displayport.
Mais bon aujourd'hui sur ce type d'écran c'est devenu heureusement la norme...


----------



## Fmparis (20 Mars 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> En fait le Thunderbolt Display se trouve à 850 euros en neuf aujourd'hui.
> Il faut aussi préciser qu'il exploite le Thunderbolt en apportant le son bien sur mais surtout une webcam HD, un Hub USB (limité à l'USB 2 malheureusement) firewire et ethernet....
> Sans parler du magsafe pour les portables.
> 
> ...



Salut iakiak,

bien pour le HUB j'en ai aussi avec le mien et 2xUSB2 + 2x USB3, donc pas de regret  et j'ai aussi la Webcam HD donc là non plus pas de regret (et certes elle n'est pas aussi joliment intégrée que chez Apple). Après comme j'ai dit avant le coté brillant ne m'arrange vraiment pas du tout et le magsafe ne me manque pas, mais je comprends que pour d'autres ça peut être utile. Et sans oublier le fait que je la position Portrait qui n'a pas Apple. Là encore une question de besoin qui sera importante pour les uns et pas pour les autres.

En revanche je n'ai jamais vu l'écran Apple neuf à 850&#8364; et chez Eizo que c'était mon envier de départ, je n'en avais trouvé aucun à ce prix là non plus  . Sauf tu si tu parles d'occasion. Mais là je ne m'embarque plus  c'est perso, j'en ai eu de mauvaises expériences avec ça. C'est pour ça qu'après deux mois de "lisette"des tests écran chez "lesnumériques" et ailleurs j'ai fini pour prendre le Viewsonic car il était le meilleur qualité/prix. Pour le prix/neuf que j'ai payé il n'y en avait aucun à égale qualité. Peut-être qu'aujourd'hui on en trouve des meilleurs et moins chers, car il y a eu une baisse de prix du 27" ces deux derniers mois. Et tant mieux pour ceux qui veulent en acheter un 27" !

Mais après comme je l'ai dit aussi avant, il y en a qui préfèrent la "Pomme" à tout prix  c'est un choix. Mais ce n'était pas le sujet de ce fil de discussion  Il y en a dans d'autres forums qui passent des heures à critiquer en bien ou en mal la "Pomme". Moi je n'ai pas d'actions chez Viewsonic non plus  si j'ai parlé c'est juste parce qu'on m'a demandé ma config  c'est tout ! Et si j'avais les &#8364; de plus j'en aurais pris sans aucun doute un Eizo Pro 

Bonne journée


----------



## iakiak (20 Mars 2013)

Le Thunderbolt Display est à 850 euros chez Boulanger, bien sur en neuf !

La gamme Eizo a vu l'arrivée en début d'année de nouveaux modèles "grand public" EV27, dalle en 2560x1440 avec dalle IPS bien sur.
C'est quasiment moitié prix par rapport à la gamme pro qui garde l'avantage niveau calibration et traitement couleur calibré.

Ton Viewsonic est tout à fait recommandable.
Comme la gamme sémite-pro Asus ou Dell.

Mais lesnumeriques ne sont pas un site à suivre, si tu veux des vrais tests d'écrans, à jour.
Ils préfèrent essayer des robots aspirateurs et des enceintes pour iPhone aujourd'hui.

Vaut mieux aller lire ça pour avoir de vrais tests :
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/

Pour les prix et dispo, comme pour les teloches, rien de mieux que lcd-compare.fr
Il y a une rubrique dédiée aux écrans informatiques de plus de 20".


----------



## Fmparis (20 Mars 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Le Thunderbolt Display est à 850 euros chez Boulanger, bien sur en neuf !
> 
> La gamme Eizo a vu l'arrivée en début d'année de nouveaux modèles "grand public" EV27, dalle en 2560x1440 avec dalle IPS bien sur.
> C'est quasiment moitié prix par rapport à la gamme pro qui garde l'avantage niveau calibration et traitement couleur calibré.
> ...



Merci  je garde ce site dans les signets pour la prochaine fois.

Bonne nuit


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2013)

Fmparis a dit:


> Re-bonjour
> 
> Dans mon cas aucun changement de performance. Je suis vraiment très content de mon achat.
> J'avais pensé dans un premier temps passer au hackintosh pour avoir plus de performance mais finalement je me suis laissé séduire par l'élégance et discrétion du Mini.
> ...



Ah ? Le mini permettrait de faire du bi-écran avec son piètre HD4000 ? 
Avec un 27 pouces en 2560 x 1440 et un full HD 1080 ?
Tu fais quoi avec ton mini ?


----------



## Fmparis (10 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah ? Le mini permettrait de faire du bi-écran avec son piètre HD4000 ?
> Avec un 27 pouces en 2560 x 1440 et un full HD 1080 ?
> Tu fais quoi avec ton mini ?



Salut 

tu as l'air étonné avec tes questions !!!
Oui j'ai mon 27" en 2560x1440 et mon 46" en full HD sans aucun souci.
Je ne crois pas que c'est si extra-ordinaire comme coing. car j'avais lu dans les forums que même la HD3000 du Mini 2011 faisait du bi-écran alors il n'y avait pas de raison que la HD4000 ne le fasse pas ! D'ailleurs c'est cela qui m'a poussé à repousser à plus tard l'idée de me faire un hackintosh.

Donc oui mon Mini 2012 i7 2.6-GHz avec 16GoDDR3 et SSD marche très bien avec mes deux écrans 
Je fais de la vidéo avec FC Pro (7.3) et la Photo avec LR 4 et Photoshop CS5.
Certes ce n'est pas un Mac Pro, c'est sûr  mais pour l'instant et à mon rythme ça se passe bien... en attendant d'avoir le besoin et aussi les moyens d'une config. Pro.

Bonne journée


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2013)

Fmparis a dit:


> Salut
> 
> tu as l'air étonné avec tes questions !!!
> Oui j'ai mon 27" en 2560x1440 et mon 46" en full HD sans aucun souci.
> ...



Nan mais tu peux pas comprendre  c'est juste sylvanhus qui dit partout à qui veut bien l'entendre qu'on peut pas imaginer faire du travail pro avec un mini en bi-écran, que le HD4000 est trop limite. Donc tu mens ou alors tu te drogues, voir les deux !! 

Merci pour le témoignage


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais tu peux pas comprendre  c'est juste sylvanhus qui dit partout à qui veut bien l'entendre qu'on peut pas imaginer faire du travail pro avec un mini en bi-écran, que le HD4000 est trop limite. Donc tu mens ou alors tu te drogues, voir les deux !!
> 
> Merci pour le témoignage



Qu'est ce que j'ai a voir la dedans , tu peux m'oublier 2 secondes ?

T'as qu' faire du bi-écran si tu veux avoir ta réponse...

Allez je vais te calmer gentiment, au festival d'Angouleme je me suis longuement entretenu avec SB un technicien chez adobe, on a sympathisé et j'ai discuté avec lui de mes soucis, il m'a d'ailleurs confirmé que pour du photoshop il fallait mini 512 mo de mémoire dédié et que le normal conseillé était du 1Go en mémoire vidéo, surtout en bi-écran sous photoshop...

Donc si tu veux contredire un technicien de chez adobe, (qui d'ailleurs bossait en simple écran devant nous sur un Mac mini et une cintiq 22...

Et bien tu sais quoi , il a même du arreter sa démo pour rebooter le Mac mini car il avait trop chaud le pauvre...Même lui rigolait gentiment et affirmait que c'était light pour bosser la colo toute la journée...


Donc tu vois un avis d'un pro vrai de vrai de chez Adobe ! :rateau:
Allez mec sans rancunes, va dormir et surtout oublies moi...

Tu vas devoir consulter à la longue fais gaffe....:love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2013)

On se parle mieux depuis :rateau: 

Oui pour ton usage c'est pas suffisant, mais comme quoi on peut tout de même avoir un usage pro du mini en bi-écran. Jamais j'aurais pensé qu'un boulot de coloriste demandait d'en avoir autant sous le pied faut dire...


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On se parle mieux depuis :rateau:
> 
> Oui pour ton usage c'est pas suffisant, mais comme quoi on peut tout de même avoir un usage pro du mini en bi-écran. Jamais j'aurais pensé qu'un boulot de coloriste demandait d'en avoir autant sous le pied faut dire...




Sincerement je ne le savais pas non plus , c'etait difficile de le deviner en 2011...^^


----------



## iakiak (13 Mai 2013)

1Go de Ram vidéo pour du photoshop... bah ouai pourquoi pas !
On peut même imaginer avoir besoin de 2Go pourquoi pas.

Ca dépend surtout des fichiers à traiter (dimensions, 8, 16 ou 32 bits,...).

Mais on peut aussi très bien et de façon très pro bosser avec 256 ou 512Mo de mémoire vidéo sans difficulté.

A l'Adobe d'optimiser sa merde de photoshop qui devient de plus en plus une usine à gaz.
Quand on voit ce qu'on peut faire avec des softs 3D autrement plus gourmands avec des config ridicules, il feraient mieux de développer leur softs chez Adobe, ou de décharger la gestion de l'affichage sur des cloud-servers.


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Mai 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> 1Go de Ram vidéo pour du photoshop... bah ouai pourquoi pas !
> On peut même imaginer avoir besoin de 2Go pourquoi pas.
> 
> Ca dépend surtout des fichiers à traiter (dimensions, 8, 16 ou 32 bits,...).
> ...







Tu as sans doute raison, mais on a pas vraiment le choix de faire autrement qu'avec l'optimisation que adobe fait sur photoshop...


Maintenant , travaillant egalement sur painter 12 et pixelmator, photoshop tourne le mieux des 3...


Donc de la a dire que photoshop est une merde bon... Tu devrais l'enlever du monde de l'informartique pour voir tous les malheureux que tu vas faire...


Quoi qu'on puisse lui reprocher, il est indispensable dans le milieu créatif...


Donc si photoshop dit, nous faisons avec ...


----------

